# Not The Best Eating But



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't get this size with most other fish regularly around here.



big rockpile


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to look up what the heck they were!
LOL
Are those paddlefish?
If so, I would think they'd be pretty decent eating.
:shrug:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_paddlefish


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

farmrbrown said:


> I had to look up what the heck they were!
> LOL
> Are those paddlefish?
> If so, I would think they'd be pretty decent eating.
> ...


 Oh they're ok I like them Grilled.

Lose a lot with them because you have to cut all the Red Meat out but they have no Bones.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Those are really impressive. What did they weigh? Do they put up a good fight?
What kind of equipment do you use?

Last spring, with an 8' fly rod with a ultralight reel full of 4# test duct taped to it I caught a 20lb. carp. That thing had me running up and down the bank for a very long time. 
Catching those thing must have been like catching a rider mower.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure what they weighed. Know my Bother in Law had his picture taken with them, tried making out like he caught them.

Use Heavy Rod with Penn Reel, 110 Pound Test Line, Couple Large Treble Hooks tied on the Line, 8 Oz. Weight on the end.

Drag the Hooks through until you Snag them. They put up Good fight. My Son thought he would Snag one time with 50 pound Test Line, fish spooled him fast. :hysterical:

big rockpile


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

In Mt males weigh in around 20-30 lbs, females can hit 120.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Spoon bill cat fish. The eggs have value for sushi caviar. You have to snag or gill net them, they will not bit a hook. Slow cold smoked after salt brine might be good. I ate them in college Southern Illinois Carbondale. They would gill net catch on fresh water side of Lake Ponchatrain New Orleans in old days when it was legal.


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

nice pattle bills there, not my best pick for eating, but I do like them, suckers are my pick along with crappie and goggle eye


----------

